# washing pool filter sand



## roshan (Jul 19, 2010)

Hi everyone,

I have just bought two 50lb bags of pool filter sand (great deal i think paid $21 a bag), anyways is it possible to put the sand directly into the tank (90 Gal) and let the XP3 get rid of the cloudiness?. I ask because to wash all that sand will take me ages. If anyone had any better quicker ways to do this let me know.

Thanks


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Good pool filter sand has very little fine in it. If the tank is dry. Put sand in and put a plate or glass on sand. Pour water on glass or plate. You probably want to stuff some filter floss in the XP3. Some quick clear would not hurt. Dispose floss when water cleared up.


----------



## Sweetpea (Nov 7, 2011)

Can I ask where you got your PFS? I want some too.


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 2, 2010)

gklaw said:


> Good pool filter sand has very little fine in it. If the tank is dry. Put sand in and put a plate or glass on sand. Pour water on glass or plate. You probably want to stuff some filter floss in the XP3. Some quick clear would not hurt. Dispose floss when water cleared up.


Good advice from Gordon.
If it's good quality PFS it will have very little, if any, dirt/dust/grit or grime in it, and should require little or no rinsing. Even if it does cloud up a bit, it will settle quickly, particularly with the filter floss, as Gordon said.
A bag of Purigen in your filter wouldn't hurt either.


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

I usually only give my pfs one rinse, doesn't need more than that. The pool guy said that they usually don't wash it but they typically backflush a sand filter system after servicing which effectively is washing it.


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

to add on to gordons suggestion, remove all media from the xp3 except the fine foam pad. Pack the whole thing full of filter floss, put the foam pad on top. This will prevent the filter floss from being sucked into the motor


----------



## roshan (Jul 19, 2010)

*great advice! one more question...*

Thanks to everyone, i will use this method and i got the sand form Vantage pools in Langley, i wanted the brown sand. I know that you can get the white sand form Langley bywater not sure of the cost.

I am so new to using a canister filter, after filling my tank do and hook up the hoses, do i just let the water form the tank fill up the canister or do i fill the canister with water after i have stuffed it with the filter stuff


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

To prevent an air lock, it's best to set up your canister empty and let the tank fill the canister. That way you'll know all the air is purged. After the first time, and your hoses are filled, you may choose to fill the canister to prevent all the violent bubbling, but I don't. I like to know that all air is purged.


----------

